
Ask HN: HTML client side scripting in browser - ParameterOne
Is Javascript the only language I can use for functions?
======
billconan
you can use web assembly
[https://wasdk.github.io/WasmFiddle/](https://wasdk.github.io/WasmFiddle/)

------
ToFab123
You can also use Typescript

